# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  FP DE MAGIA BORRAS

## Tony G.

Hace unos dias rescaté mi juego de Magia Borras y entre otras cosas me acordé de cuando ví el FP y pensé ¡por diós!, como voy a usar esto si me caben casi dos dedos dentro y ademas es mucho mas oscuro que mi mano, eso lo ve to dios !! y no conseguia entender como eso se podía usar para algo. Pues bien, ahora solo me cabe un dedo  :D  y empiezo a verle la utilidad! 

Me aconsejais que me compre otro (de mas calidad) o va a ser igual? ese es duro, ¿son mejores los blandos?, y... los hay para blancos o son todos para mulatos o negros :Confused:

----------


## JR

Hola.
Lo cierto es que lo de los FPs es un mundo.
Los hay grandes, medianos, pequeños; claros, oscuros, negros; blados, duros; largos, cortos; algunos con trampa incluida.
No conozco el de Magia Borras de hace X años pero imagino que no debe ser más tirando a juguete.
Mi recomendación es que te acerque a una tienda y los veas "en vivo y en directo", encontraras es que más se acerque al color que necesitas y sobretodo, el tamaño que necesitas.
Pedirlo online es otra opción pero después que sabes tu "modelo".
Teniendo en cuenta sus infinitas utilidades, un buen FP es una inversión esupenda. Además no es mucho dinero.
Puedes visitar la página de Vernet, lider en fabricación de FPs y echar un vistazo.

Saludos

----------


## Quiquefo

Yo tambien tengo el Magia Borras desde hace mucho tiempo, y el FP que te trae es mas bien un juguete como muy bien dice JR, si me permites un consejo, si quieres empezar a utilizarlos seria mejor que te conpres uno Vernet.

----------


## Ella

bueno..pues..si te sientes a gusto con ese fp por que lo vas a cambiar? yo lo veo asi...en todo caso comprate el libro del fp, te vendra muy bien.
yo tengo uno comprado de tienda, y otro tambien ancho, de plastico, se aplasta un poco y queda fijo en mi dedo, jeje, con la carita de un niño sonriendo en la uña y todo el borde con la marca que se ha pegado en 2 trozos el fp, pero es corto, y me viene muy bien para las bolas...el otro de la tienda es mas largo y la bola cuando entra es un caos sacarla.
preparate solo 1 juego, muy muy bien, tomate tu tiempo, sera tu 1º juego de fp, y muestraselo a algun familiar allegado, solo uno, nada mas, un visto y no visto de fp, a ver que le parece, veras que ni se entara...te subira el animo y haras mas juegos   :Lol:   si haces juegos con fp, haz uno y punto...no un repertorio de tooodos los juegos que sabes en una tarde a tus amigos, eso no...

----------


## Tony G.

Pues creo que si me voy a tener que pillar uno, ya que me acabo de dar cuenta hace un rato que si, que es muy discretito, que se adapta al dedo muy bién, pero no cabe nada dentro!: he metido una bola de esponja (de las pequeñas) y no habia manera de sacarla, luego he probado con el azucar y cuando he conseguido meter el dedo salía el azucar por todos sitios, y por último con un pañuelito de seda mini, pues nada, que el dedo parecía un vestido de jitana  :-( .

Conclusión, el FP del Magia Borras es solo para un pañuelito que venía con el juego y que mide 5cm x 5 cm, para cortar y reconstruir.

Gracias a todos!

----------


## Ella

mm, valla, que faena, pero no lo tires..a lo mejor lo necesitaras algun dia, quien sabe...
ya sabes hasta donde te tiene que dar el fp, bueno, si no lo sabes te digo, hasta el final de la falange distal (la rayita donde se hace flexion del dedo).
a mi con el azucar no me entra el fp, con el pañuelo si, y con las bolas lo que te conte, jejeje, los hay mas finos, mas gruesos, cortos, largos, medianos..ufff segun para lo que se utilice.
si tienes ocacion comprate el libro del fp, pero no te agobies, no creas que todo el mundo sabe usarlo o lo usa habitualmente...

----------


## Mago Habibi

Mi consejo es que te compres uno vernet en cualquier tienda de magia. Desde mi punto de vista no tienen nada que ver con los que te venden en los juegos de magia borras. Son mucho más realistas y manejables,  además es baratismo. Yo no dudaria ni un momento.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Tony G.

No, si lo de coger el del magia borras es lo que me ha despertado la curiosidad por los FP, yo creia que eso no era mas que un juguetito, pero al ver las siglas FP por todas partes me he dado cuenta de que es bastante útil... ji ji ji  :D

----------


## Mago Habibi

Util no, utiiiilisimo. Podrás hacer maravillas con él. Comprate un par de libros:

- El ABC del "FP" de Marré
- El "FP" del Gran Henrry

Ya verás como aprendes a sacarle partido. Ya no en en rutinas concretas sino en otras que no tienen nada que ver con el FP y te será de ayuda para desapariciones, escamoteos, etc.

Ah! Y practica mucho antes de ponerlo en ejecutarlo ante publico ... y "Shhhh...!" guardanos el secreto.     :mrgreen: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Tony G.

Bueno, cada vez me pica mas la curiosidad, estoy pidiendo el FP y mirando algun libro o DVD   :shock:

----------


## Iván Manso

El fp a veces no es necesario que sea del mismo color de tu piel si sabes ocultarlo y "ocultarlo" (misdirection etc) El mío del magia borrás era blanco blanco y grandísimo y de un plástico durisimo, y les decía a todos: poneros delante, ahí enfrente mía... jejej

Pero sólo deciros que Juan Antón (corregirme si me equivoco pero creo que era él) tenía un fp verde y nadie lo veía, incluso magos conocedores del efecto. Con eso digo todo. Ese hombre era un genio.

un saludo

----------


## hechicero

Hola, la verdad es que desconozco si Juan Antón tenía un FP verde, pero lo que sí estoy seguro es que Salvano en una de sus conferecias estuvo usando durante un rato uno verde sin que se le viera lo más mínimo.
Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## lopez

:Wink:   Hola, te explico según mis experiencias:

De los FPs de magia borras no he visto ninguno pero me han dicho que no son nada buenos. Yo teno uno que me compré en www.tiendamagia.com duro y es de gran calidad (no se puede pedir más, Vernet). Yo no he visto ninguno negro en tiendamagia solo he visto blancos. Otra cosa es el tema de duro o blando, he hablado con gente que tiene de los 2 tipos y me han dicho que son más o menos iguales, pero que cada uno prefiere uno distinto.

----------


## mariio

> Hace unos dias rescaté mi juego de Magia Borras y entre otras cosas me acordé de cuando ví el FP y pensé ¡por diós!, como voy a usar esto si me caben casi dos dedos dentro y ademas es mucho mas oscuro que mi mano, eso lo ve to dios !! y no conseguia entender como eso se podía usar para algo. Pues bien, ahora solo me cabe un dedo  :D  y empiezo a verle la utilidad! 
> 
> Me aconsejais que me compre otro (de mas calidad) o va a ser igual? ese es duro, ¿son mejores los blandos?, y... los hay para blancos o son todos para mulatos o negros


el otro dia tambien se me ocurrio rescatar el del magia borras a mi pero habla por si solo lo que puedes rescatar es la cuerda,viene con will cards pero tu haces un truco con las will que tiene en el dorso magia borras y claro
comprate un vernet son varatos y comodos y un consejo no uses el fp como efecto unico porque si no se nota yo por ejemplo lo junto con el juego de la cuerda rota y recompuesta

----------


## torrini

si señor, hechicero tiene razón . Salvano, en sus conferencias, antes de desvelar nada, hace sus efectos FP con uno verde fosforito. Una maravilla. NO SE VE - he visto su conferencia creo que tres ves, por lo que ya estoy "avisao" pues nada, que no se ve.
ARTE Y MAGIA.
Creo que lo que hay que hacer es como decia IVI, perder el miedo y la vergüenza. 
saludos.

----------


## JinRoh

¿Que es un FP?  :shock: 

Estoy leyendo estosmensajes y no me entero de nada, ya he quedado como un pardillo :P

PD: Yo también tengo el magia borrás de hace 6-7 años jejeje

----------


## joaquin

> ¿Que es un FP?  :shock: 
> 
> Estoy leyendo estosmensajes y no me entero de nada, ya he quedado como un pardillo :P
> 
> PD: Yo también tengo el magia borrás de hace 6-7 años jejeje


Creo que no se pueden revelar este tipo de preguntas, pero si lees algunos post en los que se habló bastante sobre esto, seguro que por deducción te das cuenta lo que es.

Saludos

----------


## JinRoh

> Iniciado por JinRoh
> 
> ¿Que es un FP?  :shock: 
> 
> Estoy leyendo estosmensajes y no me entero de nada, ya he quedado como un pardillo :P
> 
> PD: Yo también tengo el magia borrás de hace 6-7 años jejeje
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, perdon. No sabía que no se podía.Pero ya volví a leer todos los mensajes y "creo" saber lo que es.

----------


## pacotaco

joder...menos mal.... al final y depues de leer este post he visto lo que es FP.......... crei que era .FORMACION PROFESIONAL...  :Lol:  

muchas gracias......

----------


## magoivan

yo tengo ese FP, me caven casi los 2 dedos. mañana me traen un FP espero que no se parezca ennada a ese FP xk la verdad es de jugete.

----------


## pacotaco

yo compre a bag cadabra y traia uno...sabeis si ese es de los buenos o de los malo??

----------


## Dragon1

Pues yo llevo usandolo desde hace casi un anyo y me entere hace poco (por deduccion, claro) en este foro de lo que es. Mi excusa es que las iniciales en ingles serian TT (Thumb tip)   :Lol:  

Saludos a tos (y a los que no tienen tos tambien  :roll: )

----------


## tarzanillos

Yo tambien me acabo de comprar un FP, pero me ha surgido una duda después de comprarlo.

Las unicas 2 maneras que se usarlo es con un pañuelo de seda y con sal o azucar. Pero tambien lo he visto con un cigarrillo encendido y me pregunto si el plástico de un FP normal resistirá o no. O son de un material distinto?

Porfavor si alguien lo ha probado que me lo diga, que no quiero convertir mi nuevo FP en un catalejo   :Lol: 

P.D.: No os riais de mi que estoy empezando de nuevo con la magia despues de haberla dejado aparcada durante 8 años  :roll:

----------


## Némesis

Si lo quieres probar con un cigarrillo encendido, ten la precaución de colocar un trocito pequeño de algodón bien húmedo en la punta, y entonces no hay problema. Si el FP es el "duro" de Vernet, entonces creo que eso no hace falta.

----------


## ikymagic

Claro, si lo que pretendes hacer es lo del cigarrillo encendido, tiene una muy buena opcion que es la que te ha dicho Nemesis, porque si no, no se te va a derretir a la primera, pero se te va a ir poniendo negro y no mola, otra opcion es guardar en un bolsillito un trozito de papel de aluminio, y cuando lo pienser hacer, pillas un poco y lo metes dentro con la idea de que el aluminio actue de cenicero  :Wink1:  y creeme que te va a durar mucho mas.

----------


## ikymagic

Por cierto, que lo habia olvidao,jejeje, me enseño mi prima pequeña hace poco el juego de magia borraz, con to la ilucion del mundo, para que le enseñara a usar algunos juegos, cuando vi el FP del juego... :shock: ... Madre mia, el lote de reir que me pegue, eso parecia que se lo habian cortado al monstruo de los goonies o al jorrobado de notredame, si parecia hasta que tenia berrugas, realmente una pena, que si es un juego para niños, que desvelen tanto y a la vez que no le puedan sacar partido.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> lo habia olvidao...me enseño .... magia borraz, con to la ilucion... Madre mia, ... me pegue, eso parecia que se lo habian ... al jorrobado ... si parecia .... tenia berrugas,.


lo había olvidado...me enseñó .... Magia Borrás, con toda la ilusión... Madre mía, ... me pegué, eso parecía que se lo habían ... al jorobado ... si parecía .... tenía verrugas...


Lo siento, no he podido evitarlo. Es deformación profesional   :Wink:  . (no te lo tomes a mal, por favor)   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pablo de oz

je je je....Conozco el fp de Magia Borras...definitivamete no...opción económica y profesional : Vernet En Tiendamagia , por ejemplo...

Recordar que esta maravillosa herramienta es muy versátil, me da lástima a veces ver su comercialización descriminada....por suerte el respetable lo asocia con la desaparición "del pañuelo" unicamente....pero...sigo usandolo y creo que es un recurso fantastico...

----------

